

Candidate Obama Debating President Obama On Government Surveillance - honzzz
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130621/11024123555/candidate-obama-debating-president-obama-civil-liberties-vs-government-surveillance.shtml

======
quattrofan
Is it just me or does the "new" Obama not even seem convinced himself? Old
Obama lots of passion, new Obama struggling to find the words. It makes him
look terrible.

------
r4dius
I'll always wonder what the balance was between him being dishonest for the
purpose of getting elected, and his views actually having shifted once he got
into office and learned about how it all actually works (like how entrenched
the surveillance program is, the limits of the president's power, etc.)

